# plumbing question



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

So i had to buy a replacement elbow after i destroyed the thread of the original. Just wondering wht the purpose of the hole drilled in the original is? Should I drill a hole in the replacement I just bought in the same location?

Thanks


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

It is to break the siphon I believe


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

If you tell us whats the elbow from it will help. Return sidebut most likely its whats previously stated


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks Kacairns


----------

